# What do you like to shoot at?



## Jskd82 (Oct 20, 2017)

I like shooting at the screw off lid from the large monster energy drinks. They can handle a good amount of shots and they're a challenging size to hit.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

These are what I shoot at.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jskd82 (Oct 20, 2017)

I ordered something that looks like those from ebay coming from China but they are silver.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Cjw said:


> These are what I shoot at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a very similar setup orange spinner black sheet back stop


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I use cans. Both soda and #10 for the heavy stuff

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I like that catch box, the black sheet makes the targets really stand out.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lately I have been shooting a lot of 10 meter air pistol targets. Just happen to have a bunch of them so I figured I'd give them a try. Also a bunch of cans. I recently bought some Simple Shot black and am having a ton of fun trying out various tapers and such. The cans kind of give me an idea of the relative power of a given setup versus another setup on the same slingshot. One day I'll get me a chrony lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Clay Pigeons and can lids. For bottle lids, I screwed small hinges down on a 2x4 and put magnets on them to hold metal bottle caps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shot paper targets the biggest part of the time, but after watching several videos on spinning targets, I’m leaning more towards spinners.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I like aluminum cans when I want to shred something, soup cans for better target life, and 1-2" spinners for accuracy practice. Fun all around for me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Plastic golf ball hanging from string. Perfect for 10-15 yards.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

CANS BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Into the wind, against gravity, my thumb, anything but the target.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Generally paper targets with BB's indoors nowadays. Otherwise, soup cans with 1/2inch marbles (favorite ammo)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love the pop of paper targets. Can listen to it all day. I just draw a black dot on it and shoot till it's gone.


----------



## GCJ77 (Oct 31, 2017)

My current favorite target is a 1.5-2cm black dot drawn in the center of a white plastic soup spoon, I shoot mostly indoors on a 7mtr range. My catch box has dark blue t-shirts in the back. There is nothing better than seeing the spoon move and not seeing the hole.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Lately it's been bottle caps (Gatorade, soda, etc.), small tin cans, and the little metal end caps from the crescent roll tubes. And an old empty 12 gauge hull.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Lately it's been bottle caps (Gatorade, soda, etc.), small tin cans, and the little metal end caps from the crescent roll tubes. And an old empty 12 gauge hull.


It would be very exciting to shoot at the primer end of a loaded 12 gauge shell. No doubt when you hit it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Lately it's been bottle caps (Gatorade, soda, etc.), small tin cans, and the little metal end caps from the crescent roll tubes. And an old empty 12 gauge hull.
> ...


 Try it let us know what happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've never tried it with a sling but I've done lots with a 22 rifle at 50 yards. I think 10 meters is closer than I would want to be when the shell went off and I don't think I could hit one at 50 yards with a slingshot.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Flatband said:


> CANS BABY!!!!!!!!


I'll second that! The only issue is that there is a 10 cent deposit on beer and soda pop cans here in Michigan.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Cans and paper mostly... and that piece of nubuck tag that comes that comes with a new pair of Timberlands has been one of my favourites. It is indestructible and it makes a satisfying thwack when ammo slaps into it. And lately, something I made out of craft foam sheets with a target surface of synthetic leather that has been holding up to the abuse... The glued-on center dot however starts to fall off after about a couple of hundred hits and it would probably be better if I just sprayed or painted it on. It would be even better if I used real leather for the target surface but I couldn't bring myself to use my stock of pouch leather. Synthetic leather was just the cheaper alternative and easily harvested from all sorts of old stuff. I can also easily slip in a metal washer so that the target can be set on a magnet but i am too lazy to have to keep resetting it. Might make myself a self-resetting set of reactive targets when I have the time.

...Oh and I do like shooting at those pesky long tail macaque monkeys that come into range at my home (though I would only shoot less harmful ammo at the critters). They are rather smart and seem to know when I am not home...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

HDPE barrel scrap cut into spinners, Wasp spinners, PEX pipe spinners . I’m trying some roofing material right now that seems very good.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

This is what I love to shoot most these days but also from time to time soda cans and cardbox bullseyes


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

On the topic of small exploding targets, I once saw a King of Random tutorial on how to use strike on box matches and a couple stickers to make what amounted to a large paper cap, purpose being a fun target. Been itching to try it since I saw it. A little while ago I did load a water bottle cap with about 5 of those little white snappers, but I think that the sound of the ball hitting the target/catchbox was louder. I've also taped them onto the front of a gatorade cap, but again, it ain't all that loud. As long as you don't mind a little bit of fine gravel in your catchbox, the little snappers are fine though... I saw someone on the forum use the louder, "grown-up" version for a target before... wish I could try it out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I've never tried it with a sling but I've done lots with a 22 rifle at 50 yards. I think 10 meters is closer than I would want to be when the shell went off and I don't think I could hit one at 50 yards with a slingshot.


You could practice up with and empty case just to get good enough to hit the primer. I'm sure if you shot a live shell you'd need to have in secured in some way. Better yet, shoot an empty case with a new primer in it. I would not be up to shooting a loaded shotgun shell. I've always enjoyed shooting .38 wax bullets with no powder charge but using a magnum pistol primer. Uncontrolled primers can be dangerous not knowing what direction they might go in. Hence, even the need to secure a primer only shotgun shell tight and solid when shooting at it. I watched a Bill Hays match light video yesterday with the math secured in a big bundle of firecrackers. What a light show that was.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've never tried it with a sling but I've done lots with a 22 rifle at 50 yards. I think 10 meters is closer than I would want to be when the shell went off and I don't think I could hit one at 50 yards with a slingshot.
> ...


I thought I was pushing it a little talking about shooting primers and Bill is shooting a bundle of firecrackers. JR, your making me feel wimpy.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Cans of all sorts, spent shells are lots of fun. Tic tacs loop taped to a cardboard sheet - that's to sharpen up for mice or house sparrow hunting. Also used to make 'CapnCoins' my dad taught me about: Take two pennies and a glue an 8-ring of caps between the two. Loop tape and stick,and you get a nice loud 'PLINK'.

Cheap poker chips glued to plastic clothes pegs are awesome for a few reasons 1. High visibility 2. Ease of construction 3. Can be placed on branches or other sticks and protrusions- so they can be brought and set up literally anywhere it's safe to shoot. And 4 is that because they are completely made of dense plastic they really burst apart with a dead on hit.

On and any critters which meat legal pest criteria.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I failed to mention earlier that my actual favorite target is a 3x5 piece of tin hanging from a center hole. I like the sound of the pop as it gets hit and it doesn't cause a bounce off either. As for knock down targets, I bought a set of little plastic bowling ball pins from the $1 store that are fun to knock down then get a few steps in on my pedometer resetting them. When it comes to cans my favorite is a Bud Light bright blue can shaped like a bottle. They make for a nice pop and great for shooting BBs at causing a nice ringing sound. I also use a 2x3" piece of leather that does all kinds of things to let my know I got a hit.

We've had that challenge of shooting only one slingshot for a month....wonder how it would turn out if we had a challenge to shoot at only one target for a month....for instance....a card turned sideways for the cut or a match stick.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I failed to mention earlier that my actual favorite target is a 3x5 piece of tin hanging from a center hole. I like the sound of the pop as it gets hit and it doesn't cause a bounce off either. As for knock down targets, I bought a set of little plastic bowling ball pins from the $1 store that are fun to knock down then get a few steps in on my pedometer resetting them. When it comes to cans my favorite is a Bud Light bright blue can shaped like a bottle. They make for a nice pop and great for shooting BBs at causing a nice ringing sound. I also use a 2x3" piece of leather that does all kinds of things to let my know I got a hit.
> 
> We've had that challenge of shooting only one slingshot for a month....wonder how it would turn out if we had a challenge to shoot at only one target for a month....for instance....a card turned sideways for the cut or a match stick.


Thats a brilliant idea JR.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

My favorite is cans but I don't eat enough canned food to keep up with my shooting. I also enjoy shooting Ibubrofen tablets, Lifesavers candy, Cheerios cereal, and cutting playing cards.


----------



## birdmove (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't laugh, because I'm just a rank beginner (,...and vey rank at that!!), but for now, as I am testing a few slingshots to see which one I shoot best, just a one gallon plastic milk jug at about 20 feet. With my favorite slingshot, I am noticing that I am hitting it a lot in a fairly small area, so maybe soon I might try a soup can.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s all fun


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

birdmove said:


> Don't laugh, because I'm just a rank beginner (,...and vey rank at that!!), but for now, as I am testing a few slingshots to see which one I shoot best, just a one gallon plastic milk jug at about 20 feet. With my favorite slingshot, I am noticing that I am hitting it a lot in a fairly small area, so maybe soon I might try a soup can.


I was stationed in Hawaii back when I was in the Navy and I noticed a lot of slingshot targets out there. A small shooter with light bands or tubes and a pocket full of bb's and you could shoot them big cockroaches that come out at night.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm so willing to destroy things these days. Family china dishes, porcelain, glasses, bottles, stupid Christmas ornaments, old photos of former girl friends, radiographs, a crt television that's still here who knows why, my ancient Motorola brick, Paradise Lost by J. Milton, such a stupid book... I could go ando go.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I made a teaspoon spinner. I lovd it ehen it "tings"! But it does not happen too much. Also today I backed my paper targrt with cardboard and it was awesome!
Of course, shredding a can is wonderful.
Today I goy some 5/16" ammo and tomorrow I gonna use it.


----------



## birdmove (Apr 7, 2012)

Reactive targets are certainly fun! I used to compete in 100 meter NRA Hunter Pistol, and IHMSA 200 meter handgun matches. These matches were a riot, as were the bowling pin matches U used to shoot.


----------



## illerob666 (Apr 25, 2018)

Cjw said:


> These are what I shoot at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illerob666 (Apr 25, 2018)

Far off topic I understand, I'm very interested in the sight picture you have? For lack of a better term what do you use as the crosshair for such accuracy? I do appreciate Any help you can give me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I Shoot an SPS , site down the tubes line up the side notch in left fork like the rear site of a gun and with an ear lobe anchor point I'm center of target. Can hit a 1 in Target from 10 meters with no difficulty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Today for me, it was a squirrels behind. He was on my birdfeeder and I was 20 feet away and clapped my hand, he didn't budge.
I grabbed my bb banded sling and he came flying off that feeder. It must have really stung, since he did not return all day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh I see how you are shoot em while they aren’t looking Good stratergy I’ll bet that squirrel thought “what the #%%#” I wonder if that squirrel tells his buddies about his experience Now on the other side of the coin, if that was my friends, they would tell their friends to go check that place out the guy over their always had your back


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That brings a whole new meaning to "I've got your back."


----------



## illerob666 (Apr 25, 2018)

^o^^o^
Ghggggggghghgghgggggggggggggggg

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

As with Ibojoe, paper targets, black spot, 20 meters and plus. Old archery habits are hard to overcome.


----------



## birdmove (Apr 7, 2012)

I seem to be improving. My bottom of the line Trumark FS-1 (I think that's the model) had a sliding plastic handle that also held ammo. Great idea, but the execution..not so good. Took about 100 shots for that plastic to break. So now, it's just a bare wire frame. But, it's very compact. I also have a Barnett Black Widow with arm support, which I like a lot.

One thing I intend to use the slingshot for, using a softer ammo, is to inflict some negative reinforcement on the large dog that tried to rip my cat's head off. Here on the big island, Puna District, loose dogs are a constant. My daughter has been attacked and bitten twice on the street, once by a pitbull that bit her 3-4 times, Cops were called both times and handled things. But, when strange dogs come onto my acre and try to kill my cats or chickens, a pdodcarpus seed to the rump should suffice.

Just came in after my morning feed the animals and slingshot target shoot. With the Trumark, gangsta style, I hit the milk jugs most of the time, and then nailed a smaller coffee creamer plastic container 2 out of 2. It's about as tall as a milk jug, but maybe 5 inches wide.

The pitbull mentioned above was attacking ANYONE that walked by on my street. Bit my daughter 3 times. Attakced one of my neighbors and he got a nasty bile on his ankle. I went down there, but took a club, and held him off with that when he went to attack me. There's more stories, but I won't keep going. Cops were called on the two attacks on people. Humane Society when a gang of loose dogs attacked my animals.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite target is aluminium Pepsi cans hung on a wire hook pierced through the rim. Shoot them in half and then shoot the top half until it rips off the hook. The sound and carnage has an appeal beyond what paper or spinners offer.

Next favourite is a 95mm diameter leather disc made by Leon13. I have three holes to suspend it by thin cords pulled tight by rubber bands, so it bucks and twists when you hit it, but always springs back to a stable position for the next shot. There's a 30mm hole in the middle, so a bullseye is still and silent, but I have occasionally strung a steel disc behind the hole for a metallic clang.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

ash: I really like your slingshot. Honest and well made, a good choice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve refrained from saying anything, until now if a dog bites someone for no apparent reason, this is the least retaliation I would consider when we rode bicycles a few thousand miles a year, we encountered very few mean dogs, but when we did first of all if the dog never came out in the road we ignored it. We mixed a very small amount of rubbing alcohol in a squeeze bottle of water. That way it wouldn’t blind the dog❤ But in this case if a little does a good job a full bottle of alcohol will do a great job.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good luck birdmove


----------



## illerob666 (Apr 25, 2018)

Alright, Bill enough stories out there.


stevekt said:


> My favorite is cans but I don't eat enough canned food to keep up with my shooting. I also enjoy shooting Ibubrofen tablets, Lifesavers candy, Cheerios cereal, and cutting playing cards.


Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------

